# Spinnangeln an der Ostsee



## micvo (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute. 
Ich bin totaler Anfänger und möchte im Sommer im Urlaub Spinnangeln an der Ostsee machen. Dazu möchte ich mir eine Rute kaufen die ich am Edersee hier in der Gegend auch nutzen kann. Ich habe mir folgende Rute ausgesucht.
PENN Overseas PRO SW Travel Spin 305 20/80 3m
mit der Rolle: Penn Slammer 360 oder Penn Slammer 260.
Ist die Ok? Hat einer erfahrungen mit der Rute? 
Ich bin auch noch unschlüssig wegen der Schnur und den Vorfächern etc. Es wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.
MfG Michael


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Spinnen an der Ostsee?
Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?

Entweder Du gehst pilken (vom Boot aus) oder Du machst Brandungsangeln.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*



			
				Miracle Man;3336000[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Spinnen an der Ostsee?*[/COLOR]
> *Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?*
> 
> Entweder Du gehst pilken (vom Boot aus) oder Du machst Brandungsangeln.


 



War das jetzt ernst gemeint,oder hast du einen Smilie
vergessen? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Da werd ich jetzt auch nicht so richtig schlau draus |kopfkrat

Natürlich kannst Du in den Morgen- und Abendstunden mit der o.g. Kombination dein Glück auf Dorsche und Meerforellen versuchen.
Vorfächer brauchst Du nicht. Nimm ein paar Blinker in 20- 30 gr. mit > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177426



Aber zum Brandungsangeln sollte es dann doch anderes Geschirr sein.


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War das jetzt ernst gemeint,oder hast du einen Smilie
> vergessen? #c
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Warum?

Ich kenne spinnen an einem See/Teich oder einem Fluß, aber an der Ostsee? #c


----------



## locotus (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Ich kenne spinnen an einem See/Teich oder einem Fluß, aber an der Ostsee? #c



Zieh eine Wathose an, stell  dich in die Fluten der Ostsee und wenn du den ersten Biss von  Hornhecht, Dorsch oder Meerforelle hast, willst du immer wiederkommen. Am 26.05 ist es wieder soweit.:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Moin Moin,


Miracle Man schrieb:


> Spinnen an der Ostsee?
> Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?



macht viel Sinn und Spaß. Im Frühjahr auf Mefo und Dorsch , im Mai auf Hornhechte und im Herbst wieder auf Mefo und Dorsch.
Im Wasser mit Wathose an einer leichten Spinnrute einen 50er Dorsch zu drillen oder einen Horni macht viel viel Spaß.

@micvo
die Angelrute und Rolle kenne ich leider nicht aber bei der Schnurwahl würde ich zu einem Geflecht raten . Gibt schon einige schöne 12er Geflechte mit guter Tragkraft. Als Köder würde ich Dir Mefo Blinker und Wobbler empfehlen die ein Gewicht von 16/18/24g haben in den Farben rot/schwarz wenn Du in der Dämmerung ( dann sind die Chancen am größten ) auf Mefo und Dorsch los willst.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## micvo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

*Hallo*
*Also ich werde vom 16-30.7 auf* *Fehmarn sein. *
*Ich denke das man mit der Rute auch div. andere Kunstköder gut führen kann und auch mal ein kleines Brandungsblei nutzen kann.*
*ich finde halt die große Spanne bei dem Wurfgewicht sehr gut. *
*MfG*
*Michael*


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Ich kenne spinnen an einem See/Teich oder einem Fluß, aber an der Ostsee? #c


----------



## Norbi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Spinnen an der Ostsee?
> Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?
> 
> Entweder Du gehst pilken (vom Boot aus) oder Du machst Brandungsangeln.



Wenn das Spinnen an der Ostsee für Dich kein Sinn macht dann bleib weg,haben andere mehr Platz,und mehr Fisch:m


----------



## Miracle Man (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Nur weil man da noch nichts von gehört hat muss man jemand so anmachen? #c


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Na unbedingt, sonst lernt derjenige es womöglich nie.

In diesem Sinne



  Andreas


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Hallo Miracle Man,

wenn Du vom Küstenspinnfischen wirklich noch nichts gehört hast, na dann wird es unbedingt Zeit, das Du das einmal machst!!!#6
Als leidenschaftlicher Küstenspinnfischer kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, daß das eine der spannendsten Angelarten überhaupt ist.#6

Also, wenn Du mal wieder hier an der Küste bist, dann bringe mal eine Wathose (möglichst Neopren) mit, eine Spinnrute (semiparabolisch, 2,70 - 3,30, um 30/40g Wfg,) und besorge Dir einige Küstenblinker/Wobbler (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177426).


Und wenn Dir dann die erste Meerforelle eingestiegen ist, weißt Du wie herrlich diese Angelart ist!!!#6:q:vik:

Für weitere Infos, schau mal zwei Themen weiter unter diesem, in den "Meerforellen/Belly Boat-Thread!"

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Probiere es mal aus!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Freelander (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Ich kenne spinnen an einem See/Teich oder einem Fluß, aber an der Ostsee? #c




Ist doch auch ein See.....:q:q:q:q:qsagt doch schon der Name:vik:


----------



## micvo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln an der Ostsee*

Hallo Leute.
Nun last ihn doch und beantwortet einfach meine Fragen. Ich hoffe ja das ich einen erfahrenen Mann oder Frau  finde die mich einführen. Dorsch soll ja auch gehen mit einem Jig an einer Spinnrute. Ich hab schon viele Beiträge gelesen aber irgendwie steig ich noch nicht durch. 
MfG
Michael


----------

